# Airborne's Signature pic



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Les, Not sure how big it will come out. Might want to adjust it mate.
Just as it appears here would be good.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2007)

Airborne: That looks good !!!

Charles


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Cheesy. All I have to do now is get it placed as my signature.
There's a guy on here called Les who likes Aussies. [The one that normally tells everyone to piss off]
He's gonna show me how to do it, because it won't work for me.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

> There's a guy on here called Les who likes Aussies. [The one that normally tells everyone to piss off]





Looks good, Airborne!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

There you go. I went ahead and added your siggy for you.


----------



## DBII (Nov 8, 2007)

great siggy

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, looks great.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm happy with that too. Spitfire Mk 9. Prettiest aircraft ever built.
Good on Eagle.


----------

